# Viejo par de Walkie Talkies con algún problema de emisión/recepción.



## asterión (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola amigos, les cuento que el fin de semana me fui a uno de esos lugares que venden artefactos electronicos de desecho y encontre un par de walkies talkies que en su cubierta decian que transmitian en 27.200 Mhz (banda ciudadana) asi que lo compre luego de fuerte transaccion en aprox 3 dolares para desarmarlo.
Mi sorpresa fue que una vez en casa, los probe y funcionaban los dos aparentemente muy bien, asi que al dia siguiente con la ayuda de la esposa me propuse probar la distancia maxima a la que transmitian. 
Conclusion:
uno de ellos debe tener mal algo de la transmision o el otro la recepcion porque cuando me aleje a mas de 90mts, yo escuchaba con claridad a mi esposa pero ella no me escuchaba para nada. antes de esa distancia ambos nos escuchabamos bien. luego me aleje mas y seguia escuchandola... Por donde empiezo?

les pondre fotos, ademas quiero que me ayuden con otra cosa, la marca es rusa me parece pero no encuentro datos en internet. Tambien en la parte superior de los walkies hay varios signos:
De izq a derecha, la antena, y un par de conectores donde aparentemente van audifonos (no lo se porque es mas delgado que los conectores tradicionales y no lo probe) y el de arriba me intriga, parece un simbolo de parlante o antena..., luego un simbolo que aparenta volumen pero cuando lo giraba no funcionaba gran cosa excepto cuando estaba a su maximo recorrido, antes no se escuchaba nada. y al final el que tiene simbolo musical que en realidad era el encendido y volumen a la vez...
Tambien arriba del boton para hablar, hay un boton mas chico que no he descubierto para que sirve. 






















Por si no se ven las imagenes:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4028/4494092528_f45ddd8ba2_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4027/4494092574_469c8820d1_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4494105200_050b12855f_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4494105204_900548075a_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4493471675_1f4d01d137_o.jpg


----------



## asterión (Abr 6, 2010)

Acabo de descubrir que la perilla que parecia de volumen es el squelch... pero el boton que esta al lado del que se usa para hablar aun no se para que sirve...


----------



## Danielectronico (Abr 8, 2010)

Para probar si alguno de ellos tiene problema de recepcion seria bueno que pudieras ver si sintonizas a alguien que esta trasmitiendo en esa frecuencia, y si lo podes sintonizar solo en uno o en ambos, si los escuchas en los dos el problema seria en la trasmision.


----------



## tiago (Abr 9, 2010)

Esa tecnologia es la que yo reparaba en mistiempos mozos, te daré un consejo: Ten cuidado con lo que tocas, bobinas ...trimmers..etc..., ya son pesados de ajustar con equipamiento adecuado, asi que si mueves algo asegurate de que posición has partido para poder retornar a ella. Si no,los perderas para siempre.
Otra cosa, limpia con CRC o alcohol los interruptores y los potenciometros por dentro, vierteles una buena cantidad en su interior y maniobralos durante un minuto al menos veras como mejora el funcionamiento. Si tienes CRC limpiador de placas rocia los impresos con generosidad y dejalos escurrir, en ultimo caso usa alcohol, y si puedes sumerge las placas en él durante un par de minutos, pero primero prueba con una buena rociada.
Revisa los condensadores electroliticos a ver si hay alguno hinchado o abierto, sustituyelos en caso necesario. Esos aparatos consumen bastante, asegurate que las pilas que les pones sean nuevas.
Creo que sólo es suciedad.  Pruebalos despues de todo esto y comentas.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (Abr 9, 2010)

Excelente ayuda amigo, les hare la limpieza que dices, alcohol isopropilico puede ser? 
El CRC no se donde encontrarlo, me pondre a buscar... Tambien revisare los electroliticos, dime, de todos los componentes estos (los electroliticos) vienen a ser los mas comunmente dañados no? o tengo que revisar otros???
Les compre un par de baterias de 9v duracell asi que parece que el consumo no es.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 10, 2010)

Los electroliticos normalmente suelen caducar por los agentes quimicos que portan, si los walkis son rusos, seguramente estaran bien, aún así miralos, los electroliticos chinos perecen enseguida, mira si han derramado liquido por su parte inferior o están algo hinchados.
Se me olvidó decir que tambien empapes el conmutador PTT (Press to talk) , lleva muchos contactos que pueden fallar.
El spray, si no encuentras CRC usa alguno para limpieza de dispositivos electricos o desincrustador para electronica(Que no deje residuo). Si usas alcohol, te recomiendo que lo metas en una botellita de éstas que llevan una pistola pulverizadora y lo apliques sobre la placa con presión para que llegue el liquido a todas partes. Dejalo actuar un rato, que escurra, a los 10 minutos lo haces de nuevo, y que escurra de nuevo, así varias veces..
El conmutador PTT es hueco, aplicale la pistolita con firmeza, no te olvides de hacer lo mismo con las conexiones de auriculares y todo aquello que tenga partes móviles.
Si tienes spray de aire a presion sóplalo bien a unos 10 cm de distancia.
No lo pongas en marcha hasta que no esté bien seco.Si hay suciedad incrustada, empapa la zona y sirvete de un pequeño pincel para frotar la suciedad.

El alcohol de uso sanitario es el mejor, pues está refinado y no deja ningun residuo.
Saludos.


----------



## asterión (May 19, 2010)

Hola, ha quedado bastante limpio, pero parece que el problema persiste, una pista que tengo es que cuando pongo el squelch OFF en el que recibe bien se escucha el ruido tipico atmosferico ronco como siempre es, pero en el caso del que ya no recibe despues de cierta distancia suena el ruido tambien pero como mas agudo o incluso con un poco menos de volumen... tienes idea de que sera?


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2010)

Llegados a éste punto, ya me haría falta un examen visual minucioso.
Deberias medir con un frecuencimetro la frecuencia de transmisión de ambos poniendolos en el mismo canal, a ver si coincide, si tienes alguno ligeramente desplazado, cuadra con lo que te ocurre. Lo mismo digo para la oscilación del receptor, mira a ver si es correcta en cada uno de ellos.En caso de desajuste,intenta llevarlo al sitio,si retocas algo, asegurate de tomar nota de la posición original ... Si no hay resultados, sospecha de electroliticos y/o condensadores cerámicos.
También mide potencia, puede que uno esté desajustado del paso final y no te entregue lo mismo que el otro.

Esos pasos son necesarios para descartar mas cosas. Y son imprescindibles.

Saludos.


----------

